# Toolboxes For The Diy Die Holders



## ksor (Jul 27, 2016)

Now I made some toolboxes for these die holders - take a look here:

http://kelds.weebly.com/toolboxes.html


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 27, 2016)

Nice work, Keld!


----------



## ksor (Jul 27, 2016)

Bob Korves said:


> Nice work, Keld!



Thx, Bob !


----------

